# Animal Crossing Full Sail (fan concept)



## Tprinces (Jan 15, 2016)

So I've been working on an idea for an ACNL sequel for a while now. I finally have the time to put it all down. I made a tumblr post here that you can go to and share to spread it around. Here's the basic idea:


----------



## Tensu (Jan 20, 2016)

Wow, this is a really great idea! I'd love to see this game in real life. It would be for the 3DS, right?


----------



## matt (Jan 20, 2016)

Nice ideas ;-)


----------



## Venn (Jan 21, 2016)

I totally love this idea!


----------



## radical6 (Jan 21, 2016)

Cute idea, but nintendo will probably sue your ass.


----------



## Aali (Jan 21, 2016)

justice said:


> Cute idea, but nintendo will probably sue your ass.



They wouldn't sue her at all


----------



## Saylor (Jan 21, 2016)

This is a really cool idea!! I'd definitely be on board to play something like it


----------



## SoftFairie (Jan 22, 2016)

This is a really cool idea! I'd love to see this actually become a part of the ac series one day! 

Nintendo should definitely call you c:


----------



## himeki (Jan 22, 2016)

lovely ideas! 
altho i did her somewhere that if a company uses fan ideas then they can get sued by the creator so if they do use it dont sue them lmao


----------



## maounkhan (Jan 22, 2016)

Awesome! But that rolled out the idea of being mayor...


----------



## LambdaDelta (Jan 22, 2016)

do you have anything in a larger image format? I can barely read anything of this


----------



## Venn (Jan 23, 2016)

LambdaDelta said:


> do you have anything in a larger image format? I can barely read anything of this



The user made a post here: (Click "here")


----------



## radical6 (Jan 23, 2016)

Aali said:


> They wouldn't sue her at all



nintendo gets mad at people who even show footage of them playing their video games on youtube. if this actually becomes a big thing and popular, nintendo will probably hear about it somehow and get upset. 

fanart is one thing, but i dont think nintendo will be too pleased with someone making a game off their franchise. unless its some small rpg maker type of game.


----------



## radioloves (Jan 27, 2016)

That's really creative! I hope they'll do something as awesome for the next round or something


----------



## tsukune_713 (Jan 27, 2016)

sounds like a good idea for the most part


----------



## Mars Adept (Jan 27, 2016)

I like it. Sounds way better than the bit block's ideas. This would make the island a vast and amazing place like it was in GCN. It was pretty boring in NL...


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Feb 2, 2016)

Let's all e-mail this to Nintendo until they make it.


----------



## Mentagon (Feb 2, 2016)

justice said:


> nintendo gets mad at people who even show footage of them playing their video games on youtube. if this actually becomes a big thing and popular, nintendo will probably hear about it somehow and get upset.
> 
> fanart is one thing, but i dont think nintendo will be too pleased with someone making a game off their franchise. unless its some small rpg maker type of game.


Who the hell said they were making this an actual game? Doubt anyone who sees this is going to be dumb enough to actually try and make a game out of it, either. It's just for fun, maaan.


----------

